# How can you remove those brass nocks?



## CheopisIV (Apr 21, 2006)

Nock pliers have a special part on them for just this. Its a tooth that doesn't quite reach the flat area across from it; you put the tooth on the nock where it was closed and squeeze the tooth into the groove to open it up, then you can twist a little vertically to open up the nock, but dont pinch the string or twist up your serving, just be gentle.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

CheopisIV said:


> Nock pliers have a special part on them for just this. Its a tooth that doesn't quite reach the flat area across from it; you put the tooth on the nock where it was closed and squeeze the tooth into the groove to open it up, then you can twist a little vertically to open up the nock, but dont pinch the string or twist up your serving, just be gentle.


If you don't want to buy the nockset pliers (about $25) you can remove those brass nocksets using two small, squarenose (lineman) pliers. Grip the nockset on both sides of the opening and carefully and gently twist it open.

Another way is use one pliers to grip the back side of the nockset while you gently work the point of a small screwdriver into the opening and gently twist, carefully avoiding contact with the string serving.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

I have an old pair of end cutters (squarenose lineman pliers?) I ground the cutting edges off.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

tru fire has a nok plier tool with a built in remover that works better than anything else ive ever used.


----------



## puma85 (Jun 11, 2006)

DO NOT I REPEAT DO NOT USE ANGLE CUTTERS, :mg: had a buddy sever his string and blow his bow up trying to get them off.


----------



## CheopisIV (Apr 21, 2006)

MikeK said:


> If you don't want to buy the nockset pliers (about $25) you can remove those brass nocksets using two small, squarenose (lineman) pliers. Grip the nockset on both sides of the opening and carefully and gently twist it open.
> 
> Another way is use one pliers to grip the back side of the nockset while you gently work the point of a small screwdriver into the opening and gently twist, carefully avoiding contact with the string serving.


Those nock pliers must be made of gold? I got a set with pliers, bow square, hex set and 3 extra nocks for $21 from Lancaster Archery Supply..the pliers alone cost about $5-7....


----------

